# Jigging Tournament



## d-a (Aug 10, 2014)

A few guys from here participated in a jigging only mini tournament/get together in Panama City beach on Saturday. Had a good time met some new faces/friends and enjoyed some world class fishing. 

Here is a few pictures from my boat. Maybe Redneckbillcollector will post some from his boat. 





















d-a


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Where y'all in the money? Looks like a good bag to me.


----------



## d-a (Aug 10, 2014)

There wasn't much money, but lots of prizes. 

d-a


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Is that you with the donkey? What'd it weigh?


----------



## d-a (Aug 10, 2014)

My friend Jason. I don't have any pics of me this trip. It weighted 72lbs back at the dock. It was his first fish of the day. 

d-a


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

d-a said:


> My friend Jason. I don't have any pics of me this trip. It weighted 72lbs back at the dock. It was his first fish of the day.
> 
> d-a



I thought maybe you..or he.. Was very short. That fish is huge. Nice job. How did that fish not pull the hook? Were y'all using multiple stingers? I'm new to this and we had them ripping free back in February on jigs . The biggest we could boat was around 50 lbs. the others felt like they just ripped their mouths and came unbuttoned


----------



## d-a (Aug 11, 2014)

The fish was 60 inches long. We use single larger gap hooks for jacks. It allows the point to get past the jaw bone so it won't pull out as easy. 

d-a


----------



## oops1 (Aug 11, 2014)

d-a said:


> The fish was 60 inches long. We use single larger gap hooks for jacks. It allows the point to get past the jaw bone so it won't pull out as easy.
> 
> d-a



I see.. Do you upgrade your purchased jigs or make your own? What size hook? Sorry for the third degree.. Just tryin to get a handle on all this.


----------



## d-a (Aug 11, 2014)

I make all my own assist hooks. Most of the jigs I buy don't come with them any way. The ones that do I still make the assist hook. 

Here is an old picture showing the different type knots that can be used to make the assist hooks. I use the overhand knot 





d-a


----------



## oops1 (Aug 11, 2014)

What size hooks?


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice fish!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info..d-a


----------



## mike1225 (Aug 11, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## d-a (Aug 11, 2014)

oops1 said:


> What size hooks?





Hook sizes vary from brand to brand. A 7/0 in one brand is the same size as a 11/0 in another. But for Aj's and grouper I use the largest I have 11/0,the one in that Aj is a 10/0.  Only down side is that you need a good bit of drag to get a hookset due to the thickness of the hook wire. 

d-a


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice pics. 

Man i miss jiggin.  I always take a long look at my trinidad/trevala f when im in the garage !


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 11, 2014)

Doug, I did not take any pictures, I think Frankie did. I know Capt. Brian got some go pro footage of that big bull shark Alex got to the boat.  Maybe he will post.  You know me, my phone was dead the first 10 minutes of the trip, I forgot my camera.....and if you recall, I was on team AARP, we were all over 50 and we aint as technologically advanced as you young people are.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 11, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I see.. Do you upgrade your purchased jigs or make your own? What size hook? Sorry for the third degree.. Just tryin to get a handle on all this.



I can not think of a jig that comes with sufficent assist hooks and terminal rigging.  I change out hooks, o rings and split rings. I tie most of mine now...though I used to use Shout, Hots, Jigging Master and Owner assist hooks.


----------



## d-a (Aug 11, 2014)

Saltwater Junky said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> Man i miss jiggin.  I always take a long look at my trinidad/trevala f when im in the garage !



Saltwater Junky

That marlin in your Avatar looks like it is at the port of chatan. 

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 11, 2014)

By the way Doug, when are you gonna get back down to the Gulf?


----------



## d-a (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe Saturday. But doubtful. Was thinking about last weekend of the month

d-a


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 12, 2014)

d-a said:


> Maybe Saturday. But doubtful. Was thinking about last weekend of the month
> 
> d-a



Well, let me know brother, I apparently am going to have to pass on the Pulley Ridge trip in Sept. I am going to be in Vegas that weekend, thought Vegas was in Oct. but I was mistaken. Got a good order of Current jigs in today, some of them look like grouper slayers.....


----------



## pottydoc (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice fish guys. I've never done much jigging, keep threatening to, but end up fishing bait, or old style jigs. I'll bet that aj put a bend in the rod.


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Aug 12, 2014)

good eye DA, it is indeed chatan.  she couldnt be revived after the fight so i took it to port and gave the locals some steaks.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 12, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics from our boat Doug.


----------



## d-a (Aug 12, 2014)

Saltwater Junky said:


> good eye DA, it is indeed chatan.  she couldnt be revived after the fight so i took it to port and gave the locals some steaks.



I fished there last summer with Ogido-San. 

d-a


----------



## oops1 (Aug 13, 2014)

I've only used jigs for AJ's.. Other than location.. Is there any difference in the way you work the jigs for grouper and snapper? Do you rip them as hard or use a more finesse approach ?


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 13, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I've only used jigs for AJ's.. Other than location.. Is there any difference in the way you work the jigs for grouper and snapper? Do you rip them as hard or use a more finesse approach ?



It really depends, we catch grouper ripping them for AJ, but the best way is drop to the bottom, rip up 30 or so feet, drop then yo-yo for awhile, rip up again, repeat....They love to hit on the fall, so we use conventional reels for targeting grouper more, but some still use spinning.  Some jigs listed in another thread really work better for grouper than others, or at least they are what I like to use.  Most of the jigs I use are not available in FLA tackle shops, I do most of my shopping online from JDM Tackle, Saltywater Tackle, Jig n Pop Tackle or Platt Tackle.  As you get more into jigging you will find yourself getting more specialized tackle, it can get expensive and adictive at the same time.....though I have one friend who uses nothing but Williams Benthos or Abyss jigs and he does really good, for some reason I can not match him with those jigs.


----------



## Saltwater Junky (Aug 15, 2014)

d-a said:


> I fished there last summer with Ogido-San.
> 
> d-a



Ogido is a great Capt and well known on the island.  Fished the Sams Cup Billfish tourny with him.


----------



## oldenred (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like fun man!


----------

